
The New Raspberry Pi Shield - zeeshanm
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/chipstore-pi-shield-a-multi-purpose-gpio-exp-board/x/11783702#/
======
chipstore
Pi shield has ICs embedded on it. They regulate the logic voltage between
sensors and gpio pins.

------
pedalpete
Can somebody explain to me how this shield regulates voltage? I don't
understand how it works.

